# Newbie!



## Magdalene (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas All! 

I'm looking to network and meet up with people in Singapore....(you'd have thought it'd be easy, wouldn't you?!? But...!)

Well, don't wait...!! Get in touch!

Magdalene


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Magdalene.

Are you looking to network socially? The reason I ask is that I know some business meetings out there but not social ones (I live in Australia by the way).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Magdalene (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Karen,

both work and social would be good! Where are u in Australia? I was just in Darwin 2 weeks ago.

Regards,
Magdalene


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

*Yo!*

Hi Magdalene, what's your interests and hobbies? 

you can find my profile at avatars . imvu.c om/ qutepangy


evil grin


----------



## rads (May 22, 2008)

Magdalene said:


> Merry Christmas All!
> 
> I'm looking to network and meet up with people in Singapore....(you'd have thought it'd be easy, wouldn't you?!? But...!)
> 
> ...


Hi ,

we moved here in dec 2006 ...and yet I still can say I find it hard to make friends here !!!!! hope u have been successful ...anyway drop in a line when u get a chance.


----------

